# 5 males Bellmore, Long Island, New York



## cloudydays82 (Jul 22, 2007)

State/Region:Long Island, New York

City/Town:Bellmore

Number of rats:6

Sex:male

Age(s): (5 brothers)born November-9 months. (Solo male)about 2 years

Name(s):Slash, Blade, Artemis, Cecil, Jorge, Eagle

Colours: solid dark pumpkin-ish beige, solid light beige, beige hooded with small headspot, brown hooded with blaze, brown with high white sides and crooked stripe, black berkshire rex

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: I can no longer keep them because of too many animals.

Temperament:5 brothers-Very sweet and social, they have been handled since birth. Eagle- sweet with humans, loves to ride on your shoulder. Does not get along with other males so he has been kept in a separate cage.

Medical problems:None

Will the group be split: Preferably going in groups or pairs. Eagle can go alone 
Transport available: Willing to travel at least an hour or meet halfway.

Other: Email address [email protected]. Email for more info.
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:


----------



## cloudydays82 (Jul 22, 2007)

<img height= 250 src= http://a895.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/95/m_735bba4e588c8f67762a438eb0fb5b3e.jpg>



<img height= 250 src=http://a183.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/88/m_df37436b8f249a6ac6f311d22670073e.jpg >

<img height= 250 src=http://a505.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/86/m_aaacbb8db2270be690f4b568ae3c9998.jpg >

<img height= 250 src= http://a889.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/84/m_99285f1d3c5a10e665df92f48b8f5180.jpg>

<img height= 250 src=http://a889.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/84/m_99285f1d3c5a10e665df92f48b8f5180.jpg >

<img height= 250 src=http://a555.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/68/m_7c43ef1cf6986fdcef2752bc2d8111fa.jpg >

<img height= 250 src=http://a791.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/77/m_3eda1c763917417a8a932445483f4776.jpg >


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

cloudydays82 said:


>


Fixed.  Very cut ratties, I hope they find new homes.


----------



## cloudydays82 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow thanks! i was in the process of fixing that lol.


----------

